# Kimballs Peanut Cream



## riverdiver (Feb 20, 2010)

Its funny, I did not think I was a jar collector but as I go through my collection I keep finding food jars...This one was in a milk crate in my cellar.

 It is embossed Better than butter Kimballs Peanut Cream and it is a 3 sided jar.


----------



## athometoo (Feb 21, 2010)

matt , sounds like you can go digging at your house on a rainy muddy day , havent seen that embossing before but i run across that shape of jar alot down here . i always thought it was pigs feet or salad dressing . sounds like a good one to keep though . creamy peanut butter who woulda known . thanks for sharing and congrats on your sons hard work .  sam


----------



## athometoo (Feb 21, 2010)

i figured out where the peanut butter went though .


----------



## jarsnstuff (Feb 21, 2010)

Hey if that little cutie is looking for a home, I know where there's a good one!  (that's the jar, I don't think anyone would part with the pup) -Tammy


----------

